# Field mice in the garden.



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Hi all, 
We are having an on going issue with mice nesting under our raised beds. What are you all using to deter them? I have done some snapping mice traps and nothing gets caught. I tried a deterrent spray. We can not use poison as we have dogs. I saw some pellets at a feed store and will give them a shot. I am not sure what to do thanks.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@GreenLand before you do pellets, which are easily scattered, try blocks in a bait station placed against the raised bed. Should be safer for the pets and can be easily monitored for feeding.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Are you saying buy the traps then add blocks so the mice are trapped in?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

are they making tunnels? If they are ive seen others put the clamp traps on the tops of them and have good results.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> are they making tunnels? If they are ive seen others put the clamp traps on the tops of them and have good results.


I have not seen tunnels yet. From the looks of it they just nest under the wood. If I could find a decent stick bait that they would go for I would try the traps again. I almost want to burn the grass under the planters and run them off. I know they would just come back, so I am searching for something to deter them from returning.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@GreenLand No, saying buy something like a Protecta LP and place along the raised bed. Could also try Amdro gopher gassers if you have access to a the underside.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Well if possible I would like to use a non poisonous deterrent. Our dogs are very good at finding the mice.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Have you tried fox urine?


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

I have not heard that before. Sounds like it would work though. I will look it up.


----------

